# Difference between brothers....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With Jovi - You have very serious and maybe a little noble...



















And then Glee... he's just completely little brother.  

Very big eyes.... and cute.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Both gorgeous!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Jovi looks so wise, and Glee looks like he's trying so hard to emulate him, but not sure he can, with those big eyes. What beautiful boys!!!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful boys!


----------



## Brian de Llorente (Jan 9, 2021)

Two handsome boys!


----------

